# I got a fine after buying a car in Spain



## Vu_ (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows who's to blame or who's responsible for the fine.

in 08.10.20 I bought a car from /SNIP / a dealership, they told me that I could use the car as long as I would get a insurance and for changing the name of the owner was done during that time all paperwork was done.

Now the car dealership calls me tells me I have a fine which was issued in 13.10.20 5 days after, which they told me I have to pay, but its in their name.

The reason for the fine is identification of the driver responsible for the vehical

My question is, who didn't do their job? I was not told to do anything after I got the car, I was not told to register my name or change any data. The car dealership took care of that.

The argument of the car dealership was since we sold you the car the 08.10.2020 and the fine is from 13.10.2020 legally it is my responsibility?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Vu_ said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows who's to blame or who's responsible for the fine.
> 
> in 08.10.20 I bought a car from /SNIP/ a dealership, they told me that I could use the car as long as I would get a insurance and for changing the name of the owner was done during that time all paperwork was done.
> 
> ...


If the offence was when you had the car, then you did the offence and you pay the fine. Its simple.

Transfer of cars takes a few days but they will have documents relating to the sale and documents supporting that they sold it to you and had passed the papers to a gestor, presumably, for transfer.

So you cant make them pay a fine for an offence committed while you had the car! They should identify you as the person responsible and ask for the fine to be sent to you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Vu_ said:


> The reason for the fine is identification of the driver responsible for the vehical
> View attachment 99355


Does it actually say that? Or is it asking for the driver to be named?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The infraction is for the owner of the vehicle having NOT identified the driver of the vehicle when something happened. Whatever happened happened on 13/10/2020. 

The owner seems to still be listed as the dealership that sold it.

All a bit odd. Perhaps the computer system hadn't been updated. I'm surprised that the dealership wouldn't simply have told the police that the car had been sold & to whom.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> The infraction is for the owner of the vehicle having NOT identified the driver of the vehicle when something happened. Whatever happened happened on 13/10/2020.
> 
> The owner seems to still be listed as the dealership that sold it.
> 
> All a bit odd. Perhaps the computer system hadn't been updated. I'm surprised that the dealership wouldn't simply have told the police that the car had been sold & to whom.


You're right, I've just worked out how to zoom and see thr attachment. The details of the original incident have been scratched off but this is a failure to notify. So the OP is not responsible for this fine but clearly the original one yes.

Id contact the ayuntamiento and explain the situation. Im sure they will provide the original fine and take up this parr with the garage


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> You're right, I've just worked out how to zoom and see thr attachment. The details of the original incident have been scratched off but this is a failure to notify. So the OP is not responsible for this fine but clearly the original one yes.
> 
> Id contact the ayuntamiento and explain the situation. Im sure they will provide the original fine and take up this parr with the garage


Yep. That seems like the best course of action to me.


----------

